# Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober
*Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein​*
Auf diese Idee kann man jedenfalls kommen, wenn man den im Folgenden verlinkten Posting aus dem Forum des Landessportfischerverbandes Schleswig Holstein e. V. duchrliest: 
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...rbsfischer-unterst%FCtzen&p=379456#post379456

Der Chef der Obersten Fischereibehörde in SH, Herr Dr. Lemcke, hat dazu Fragen eines Anglers beantwortet und der Veröffentlichung zugestimmt.  

Interessant auch, wenn manche Angler (und Verbandler) von "freiwilligen Beschränkungen" der Angler zum Schutz von Dorschen sprechen, die also das Mindestmaß für sich selber höher setzen oder maßige Dorsche zurücksetzen - denn hier geht laut Dr Lemcke "Tierschutz" (indem man alle Dorsche abschlägt) klar vor Natur-, Arten- und Biotopschutz:


> Das Angeln von Dorschen ist unter Beachtung der rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen möglich, und die Dorsche sind ohne Zweifel als Lebensmittel zu verwerten. Wenn Sie „den Bestand schonen wollen“ (über das rechtlich geforderte Maß hinaus), müssten Sie auf das gezielte Angeln von Dorschen gänzlich verzichten bzw. beim Erreichen Ihres persönlichen Limits das Angeln beenden.



Und auch im Süßwasser ging man bisher davon aus, dass man in Schleswig Holstein "unerwünschten Beifang" zurück setzen dürfe.

Auch hier ist das Zitat aus dem Schreiben von Dr. Lemcke eindeutig und klar:


> Auch „selektives Angeln“ ist nicht erlaubt. Wenn Sie z. B. mit Kunstködern angeln, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass Sie Hechte, Zander, ggf. Barsche usw. fangen. Alle diese Fische sind als Lebensmittel verwertbar. Ein generelles Zurücksetzen einer bestimmten Art ist nicht zulässig (siehe oben zur begründeten Ausnahme).



Dr. Lemcke ist auch zuständig für die Fischereiaufsicht. Sicherlich wird diese Sichtweise nun demnächst den Fischereiaufsehern in SH so mitgeteilt werden und dann am Wasser auch umzusetzen sein.

------------------------------------------------------------​
Hier ist klar die Sichtweise von Franz Geldhauser aus Bayern zu erkennen, der das bayerische Abknüppelgebot ja über seine Fischereiverwaltungskollegen in ganz Deutschland so durchbringen will.

Fakt ist, dass ich nach wie vor diese Sichtweise aus Tierschutzgründen alle Fische totschlagen zu müssen, für juristisch zweifelhaft halte, ist es dennoch so, dass nun wie in Bayern auch sich Angler grundsätzlich sehr genau überlegen sollten, ob sie wie anständige Angler Fische zurück setzen, die sie nicht verwerten wollen - man sollte sich zumindest nicht dabei erwischen lassen..

Die Entmündigung der Angler feiert nun auch im Norden, und nicht nur in Bayern, "fröhliche Urständ"....

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Ich habe bei Herrn Dr. Lemcke nachgefragt, ob wir das Schreiben auch einstellen dürfen.

Wurde umgehend erlaubt - ich soll nochmal explizit erwähnen, dass es hier rein um S-H gehen würde und manche Länderkollegen das ggf. etwas anders beurteilen würden.



> Grundsätzlich gilt, dass man für das Angeln – so es denn tierschutzkonform sein soll – einen „vernünftigen Grund“ benötigt (Tierschutzgesetz § 1). Dafür kommen nur zwei Aspekte in Betracht: Erwerb von Lebensmitteln (Regelfall) oder Hegegesichtspunkte (nur in bestimmten Konstellationen, grundsätzlich nur in Gewässern mit rechtlich gebotener Hegepflicht). Diese Voraussetzungen sind bei Ihren Fragen zu bedenken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

very bad news...sind etwa nur noch bekloppte unterwegs, oder bin letztlich ich der bekloppte?
denk beim kotzen mal drüber nach...

gerade mal den beitrag gelesen - schlafende hunde wecken ist immer schlecht.

trotzdem, die zeichen stehen extrem schlecht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Ich habe bei Herrn Dr. Lemcke nachgefragt, ob wir das Schreiben auch einstellen dürfen.

Wurde umgehend erlaubt - ich soll nochmal explizit erwähnen, dass es hier rein um S-H gehen würde und manche Länderkollegen das ggf. etwas anders beurteilen würden.



> Grundsätzlich gilt, dass man für das Angeln – so es denn tierschutzkonform sein soll – einen „vernünftigen Grund“ benötigt (Tierschutzgesetz § 1). Dafür kommen nur zwei Aspekte in Betracht: Erwerb von Lebensmitteln (Regelfall) oder Hegegesichtspunkte (nur in bestimmten Konstellationen, grundsätzlich nur in Gewässern mit rechtlich gebotener Hegepflicht). Diese Voraussetzungen sind bei Ihren Fragen zu bedenken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

So wie ich Lemcke verstehe, gilt Hege als vernünftiger Grund nur in bestimmten Fällen (Entnahmepflicht etc.). Ein Entsorgen der Fische ist dann nur in diesen Fällen zulässig, ansonsten muss der gefangene Fisch (bis auf begründete Ausnahmen) verwertet werden.

Lemcke steht also auf dem Standpunkt, dass ein beim Hechtangeln gefangener Barsch zu verwerten ist (Zitat: "Auch „selektives Angeln“ ist nicht erlaubt."). Gleiches gilt dann für beim Karpfenangeln gefangene Barben, Brassen etc. Da bezweifle ich schon mal, ob solche Anweisungen mit dem Grundgesetz in Übereinstimmung stehen (Wer darf mir vorschreiben, was ich zu essen habe?)

Man landet wieder bei der alten Problematik: Bevor sich irgendwann Gerichte mit diesem Thema beschäftigt und Grundsatzurteile gesprochen haben, weiß niemand, wie das irgendwann ausgeht.

Davon abgesehen würde mich mal interessieren, was Lemcke ohne Not zu solchen Aussagen bewegt und was seine Dienstherren dazu sagen. Genau solches Gedankengut der Eliten ist es (Regulieren, Bevormunden, den Leuten Eigenverantwortlichkeit absprechen), das Leute ihr Kreuz bei der AfD machen lässt.


----------



## Deep Down (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Fotomachen ist dann auch nicht mehr mit lebendem Fisch!


----------



## Eisbär14 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Da hilft wohl nur noch die Holzwand gegen die wir hier rennen #q
Klar, wir küppeln alles tot was am Haken ist.
Da kann man nur hoffen das nicht irgend so ein Verbandsfutzi, im Einzelfall mit Heldenfoto, mal mit nem
Haken aus dem Wasser gezogen wird  oder darf ich den dann wegen der nicht Verwendtbarkeit als Lebensmittel schonend zurücksetzen?#:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Dankt euren Verbandlern/Verbanditen, die immer auch ins Horn "Angeln nur zur Verwertung" geblasen haben, statt das zu bekämpfen.. 

Kommt dann natürlich auch so bei Behörden an...:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826

Nicht, dass wir nicht immer gewarnt hätten.........


----------



## Wander-HH (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Ich nenne mich ab jetzt Fischer und trete einen Fischerverband bei. Die haben solche Regelungen nicht. |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass wir nicht immer gewarnt hätten.........



Alles nur Verschwörungstheorie.....|rolleyes


----------



## August (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Ich sage ja Immer irgendwann Sterben die alle aus und dann kommt die Jugend auf den stuhl bis dahin bleibt nur noch eines zu hoffen das wir bis dahin aushalten


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



August schrieb:


> Ich sage ja Immer irgendwann Sterben die alle aus und dann kommt die Jugend auf den stuhl bis dahin bleibt nur noch eines zu hoffen das wir bis dahin aushalten


Hier geht um Gesetze - die sterben nicht (aus), wenn sie älter werden - die werden im Normalfall verschärft, je länger sie bestehen..


----------



## Stulle (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Verwerten ist nicht das selbe wie essen, da kann auch zb tierfutter drauß werden. Aber mal zu ende lesen! Wenn die Verwertung unmöglich ist darf zurück gesetzt werden. Dh als Single ist es mir nicht zuzumuten kapitale Fische zu entnehmen, eben so welche die Schwer zuzubereiten sind weißfische zb. Ein eimer oder Plastikbeutel habe ich natürlich immer dabei.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man landet wieder bei der alten Problematik:



Das dort (und woanders)Leute sitzen,welche mit dieser Einstellung in zivilisierten Angelnationen nicht einmal die Kaffeemaschine im Büro einer Behörde oder eines Anglerverbands bedienen dürften.

Geschweige denn,so einen Mist von sich geben


----------



## Jose (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

ich bin absolut fürs abknüppelgebot, 
in politik und verbänden!


----------



## Franz_16 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Stulle schrieb:


> Aber mal zu ende lesen! Wenn die Verwertung unmöglich ist darf zurück gesetzt werden. Dh als Single ist es mir nicht zuzumuten kapitale Fische zu entnehmen, eben so welche die Schwer zuzubereiten sind weißfische zb. Ein eimer oder Plastikbeutel habe ich natürlich immer dabei.



Hier nochmal die genaue Aussage dazu:


> In begründeten Fällen, wenn die Verwertung als Lebensmittel objektiv unmöglich ist, kann ein Zurücksetzen gerechtfertigt sein. Dies kann nur im Einzelfall beurteilt werden.



*Objektiv unmöglich* - ich denke damit ist seitens des Autors *WESENTLICH* mehr gemeint als "schwierig zuzubereiten". 

Und "objektiv unmöglich" kann eben z.B. auch so ausgelegt werden: Der Fisch ist giftig und kann daher nicht als Lebensmittel verwertet werden. Alles andere ist nur eine subjektive Unmöglichkeit, und damit dein Problem  

Besonders schön ist ja, dass im nächsten Satz dann auch gleich erwähnt wird:


> Dies kann nur im Einzelfall beurteilt werden.



Also nochmal: Ein Zurücksetzen kann gerechtfertigt sein, wenn die Verwertung objektiv unmöglich ist - wann es objektiv unmöglich ist, kann nur im Einzelfall beurteilt werden. 

So sieht Rechtssicherheit für Angler aus :q


----------



## angler1996 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die genaue Aussage dazu:
> 
> 
> *Objektiv unmöglich* - ich denke damit ist seitens des Autors *WESENTLICH* mehr gemeint als "schwierig zuzubereiten".
> ...


 
 naja , das ist nun  mal deutsches Recht, ob es Mord oder Totschlag ist´, wird auch nur* am* Einzelfall geklärt.
 Deshalb -entweder man kippt dieses ganze derzeitige Regularium und ich kann als Angler die Entscheidung 
über das Zurücksetzen treffen ( Schonzeit etc. außen vor) 
 oder es bleibt bei der derzeitigen Einzelfallentscheidung, ob ich durfte oder nicht.
 übrigens könnte man über die Existenz einer rechtlich gebotene Hege in Bezug auf Dorsche und anderer Meeresfische durchaus diskutieren, nur kann der Schuss auch nach hinten losgehen
 Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Wolle, deshalb fahr ich schon seit 20 Jahren nach DK ( 50 schaffe ich nicht) oder weiter, ich will ne Grenze haben und nicht, wenn ich 10 m weiterlatsche und in ein anderes Bundesland komme andere Vorschriften und diesen Irrsinn mit Zurücksetzverboten


----------



## kati48268 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Der teutsche Schützer-, Verbändler- & Behördenwahnsinn kennt keine Grenzen. #d



_„Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, 
_
_das Universum  und die menschliche Dummheit, 
_
_aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch  nicht ganz sicher.“_
(Albert Einstein)


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



hans21 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> bislang habe ich mich noch nie mit diesem Thema auseinander gesetzt, bin noch nicht einmal organisierter Angler. Trotzdem traue ich mich zu fragen:
> 
> ...



Hans,

grundsätzlich ist der Akt des zurücksetzens nach dem Tierschutzgesetz keine strafbare Handlung.
Eine solche kann es erst werden, nach Anzeige und für den Angler negativem Urteil. Und das hängt von vielen Einzelaspekten ab.
Was der Verband hier macht, ist ein Bückling mit vorauseilendem Gehorsam vor dem Tierschutz. Geboren vermutlich aus der Sorge, sich ansonsten mit Tierschützern auseinandersetzen zu müssen.
Man kann es durchaus auch als "Feigheit vor dem Feind" werten.

Meine Antwort wäre gewesen:

" Es obliegt dem Angler zu entscheiden, ob er seinen Fang verwerten kann oder will. Er hat zudem zu entscheiden, ob ein Fisch den er zurücksetzen will nach seinem menschlichem Ermessen überlebensfähig ist. Hat der Angler für den gefangenen Fisch keinen Verwertungswillen oder -möglichkeit, und der Fisch ist überlebensfähig, kann der Angler ihn zurücksetzen.
Einen nach Größe oder Art nicht gewollten und für Ihn nicht sinnvoll zu verwertenden Fisch zu töten, kann in unseren Augen ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz sein.
Ein Entnahmezwang kann nur dann gerechtfertigt sein, wenn eine Art aus hegerischen Gründen ( Neozoe, Gebietsfremde Art, Überbestand etc.) im Bestand reduziert werden muss, und dies vom Bewirtschafter in der Gewässerordnung und/oder dem Fischereierlaubnisschein vorgeschrieben ist. "


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Danke Ralle, ja, das wäre eine Möglichkeit gewesen, wären nicht große Teile von Fischereiverwaltungsbeamten auch anderer Länder von bayerischen Beamten diesbezüglich indoktriniert worden (Dr. Geldhauser) .

Nur "macht hier der Verband" ist hier falsch, sondern das ist der Chef der obersten Fischereibehörde im Schleswig Holstein, der das vorgibt und macht. 
Schuld ist der Verband "nur", nicht rechtzeitig für eine anglerfreundliche Regelung und Auslegung gesorgt zu haben

*Nu isses aber eben zuerst mal so, wie es ist und von Dr. Lemcke vorgegeben wird.*

Es gibt solche Abknüppelgesetze nur in Bayern und in S-H (in SA auch, aber da gibts gleich noch den § dazu, dass zurücksetzen nach individueller Entscheidung mit gutem Grund trotzdem möglich ist).

Also wäre jedes andere Landesfischereigesetz (welches die Entscheidung über zurücksetzen oder nicht dem Angler überlässt) besser oder eine Regelung wie in der Schweiz, welche ausdrücklich dem Angler die letzte Entscheidung überlässt, und in der Begründung klar Natur-, Arten- und Biotopschutz VOR den Tierschutz stellt, während das z. B. in Bayern und Schleswig Holstein anders ist. .

Natürlich muss das - wie in Bayern auch - im Notfall vor einen Gericht standhalten und verurteilt werden.

*Genau da habe ich größte Zweifel*, dass dies einer Staatsanwaltschaft möglich sein wird!
Zudem denke ich persönlich, dass aus dem § in SH NICHT wie in Bayern (wo das über Hegepflicht dem Bewirtschafter in meinen Augen rechtlich einwandfrei, aber hinterhältig für Bewirtschafter auferlegt wird) ein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot gemacht werden kann, wie es Dr. Lemcke konstruiert.

Als ich von den Fragen erfahren habe, habe ich gleich gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass hier in SH etwas wie das Abknüppelgebot mit dieser Interpretation kommt - so kann man sich irren..

*Im Normalfall ist sowas dann aber eine OWI. *
Bedeutet: 
Kommt nur vor Gericht, wenn sich der Angler wehren würde, ansonsten "Ticket" bezahlen und gut.

Ob und in wie weit hier Aufseher entsprechende Handlungsanweisungen von der Behörde haben, ist nicht bekannt.

Wie eine Behörde dazu kommt, das juristisch in meinen Augen so falsch einzuschätzen, erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Schon alleine, dass laut Dr. Lemcke nur Verwertung und Hege als sinnvolle Gründe (zum "quälen und töten von Wirbeltieren, nicht zum zurücksetzen, wohlgemerkt, da gehts ums Angeln an sich) laut TSG "in Betracht kommen" möglich wären, ist einfach falsch (alte Geldhauser-Doktrin ist das). 

*Das sind nur die einzigen Gründe, die bisher versucht wurden, gerichtlich anzubringen, beileibe aber nicht die einzigen, "die in Betracht" kommen* (sonst würde das so im TSG stehen). 
Viele weitere Gründe (ökologische, ökonomische, soziale, kulturelle etc.) wären sicher auch möglich, hat nur noch nie jemand versucht.

*Fakt ist, hier wird seitens der Behörde aus S-H ein klarer Kurs gefahren*:
> Maßige Fische sind grundsätzlich abzuknüppeln.
> Persönliches Schonmaß bei Dorsch geht nicht.
> Abweichungen davon NUR mit faktischer, objektiver (also eben NICHT subjektiv nach Anglersicht) Begründung überhaupt denkbar.


Es ist mal vollkommen latte, ob das Gesetz so jetzt juristisch so haltbar ist, ob die Gesetzesinterpretation so haltbar ist, für Angler gilt erst mal das, was der Behördenchef da geschrieben hat.

*Nun wäre an an Verbänden, hier bei Behörden und Politik für eine anglerfreundlichere Interpretation zu sorgen,* wie sie hier vielfach, aber falsch und praxisfremd (was Behörden, nicht was Angeln angeht) schon eingebracht wurde.

Dass der Angler nämlich selber entscheiden könne und in seinen Augen subjektiv entscheiden, welcher Fisch für ihn verzehrfähig oder verwertbar sei (auch ein Unterschied zu Bayern: Hier in SH muss es laut Behörde (im Regelfall) "Erwerb von Lebensmitteln" sein, Bayern stellt dabei AUSSCHLIESSLICH auf Hege ab, so dass in Bayern im Gegensatz zu SH sogar das verkloppen der Fische in der Tonne erlaubt wäre).

Solange bis das durch Minister oder ein anders Gesetz oder eine andere Gesetzeserläuterung/interpretation geklärt ist, gilt aber die von Dr. Lemcke geschriebene Anweisung in SH genauso wie geschrieben und ohne die hier angebrachten, möglichen Ausflüchte (da ein Gericht nach Gesetz und nicht nach Menschenverstand urteilt, ist eine Verurteilung wahrscheinlich, wenn vor Gericht eigenes, höheren Schonmaß oder nicht gewollter individueller (also NICHT objektiver) Verwertungsmöglichkeit verteidigt wird. Schweigen (dann wird der Nachweis für Staatsanwaltschaft und Behörde schwer(er) ist da schon sicherer) ...

Letzten Endes wie immer:
Vor Gericht und auf Hoher See....


----------



## Stulle (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Das vor Gericht bewiesen werden kann das der bereits zurück gesetzte fisch schon maßig war ist unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Torskfisk (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Natürlich wäre eine vernünftige Regelung mit Sinn und Verstand die beste Lösung, ABER.....
1. es ist nicht verboten ungeschickt zu sein, sodass einem immer wieder Fische in ihr Element entgleiten....:m
2. wenn ich einen Fisch ( Beispielorsch) messe hab´ ich immer so ein Problem mit der Skalierung alles unter 45 cm sieht dann aus wie 35 cm#c
3. und den Experten möchte ich sehen, der mir das dann nachweist, dass das anders war. (Der Beweis schwimmt dann hoffentlich glücklich und zufrieden wieder am Grund der Ostsee!)|krach:

in diesem Sinne werden wohl die meisten von uns das weiterhin händeln:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Stulle schrieb:


> Das vor Gericht bewiesen werden kann das der bereits zurück gesetzte fisch schon maßig war ist unwahrscheinlich.


Da wird zuerst mal der Widerspruch bei einer OWI verhandelt, wenn der  Angler das Bussgeld nicht akzeptieren würde. Sonst kommt das nicht mal vor Gericht.

Also dann aber vor einem Amtsrichter..

*Der Richter, der in eigener Verantwortung entscheidet, welche "Beweise" und "Aussagen" er wie würdig*t (wenn er keine Zweifel hat, dass der Aufseher recht hat und der Angler zum Selbstschutz lügt, gibts auch kein "in dubio pro reo", die Zweifel muss der Richter haben, nicht der Angeklagte. Dann reicht die Aussage des Aufsehers als Beweis!...)...

WENN der Aufseher oder Polizist als Zeuge aussagt, er habe auf Grund seiner Erfahrung gesehen, dass der Fisch deutlich über Maß war, wirds wenig Amtsrichter geben, welche dem nicht folgen werden.

Da muss man das als beklagter Angler wollen (und die Kohle haben), das notfalls über Instanzen durch zu ziehen und kann nur hoffen, dass kein Foto existiert, an Hand dessen es nachgeprüft werden könnte (wie beim blitzen im Verkehr) ..

*Rechtlich sicher* sind momentan nach diesem Schreiben nur 2 Möglichkeiten *in Schleswig Holstein für Angle*r:
1.:
Alles abknüppeln, was Maß hat nach der Maßgabe von Dr. Lemcke als Behördenchef im Ministerium (im Rahmen Fangbegrenzung, dann Angeln aufhören, sagt Dr. Lemcke ja auch deutlich)
2.:
Nicht erwischen lassen...............



PS:
Auch in Bayern wird genauso viel zurück gesetzt wie anderen Bundesländern (>>>nicht erwischen lassen) trotz deren irren Abknüppelgebotes in der Verordnung.

Das Problem (in Bayern wie in SH): 
Böswillige haben im Gegensatz zu anderen  Bundesländern dank solch irrer Gesetze/Verordnungen im Fischereigesetz Möglichkeiten, das erfolgreich anzuzeigen (im Gegensatz zu den im Sand verlaufenden Anzeigen vom PETAner wg. Vergehen TSG, was meist eingestellt wird).
Und  Aufseher/Polizei haben die Möglichkeit das durchzusetzen, statt weg zu schauen...


----------



## Stulle (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Meine seltenen treffen mit der wapo liefen immer so ab das ich meine dorsche alle 40+ hochgehalten hab so das die Jungs wußten was los ist und wieder abgedampft sind um nach wirklichen Problemen zu suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

ist doch prima - nützt nur im Ernstfall nix, wenn Du mal an andere kommst....
Denn nun sind Auslegung der Gesetzes seitens der Behörde/Ministerium eben klar dokumentiert..


----------



## Sharpo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre eine vernünftige Regelung mit Sinn und Verstand die beste Lösung, ABER.....
> 1. es ist nicht verboten ungeschickt zu sein, sodass einem immer wieder Fische in ihr Element entgleiten....:m
> 
> 2. wenn ich einen Fisch ( Beispielorsch) messe hab´ ich immer so ein Problem mit der Skalierung alles unter 45 cm sieht dann aus wie 35 cm#c
> ...




Mach Dir mal in dem Bezug keine allzu grosse Hoffnung.
Im Regelfall hast Du einen Sachkundenachweis. Dieser sollte Dir eigentlich ermöglichen fachgerecht mit dem Fisch umzugehen so das er Dir nicht aus den Händen ins Wasser entgleitet. 
Und wenn dann passiert dies evtl. 1x, beim 2x gibt es dann ein Angelverbot.



Desweiteren schützt Duseligkeit nicht vor Bestrafung. 2 Zeugen pro Ankläger dazu und Du zahlst (wenn ohne Zeuge).
Es gibt immer wieder Angler die andere Angler an********n.


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

In der Praxis müsste dann also immer ein Aufseher die ganze Zeit daneben stehen und nachmessen. Wie realistisch ist das denn?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> 2 Zeugen pro Ankläger dazu und Du zahlst (wenn ohne Zeuge).



Es genügt ein Aufseher oder ein Polizist als Zeuge, wenn der Richter das denen glaubt..

Dieses  "Aussage gegen Aussage" oder Zeugenaufrechnung (ich hab mehr Zeugen als als Du) ist schlichter juristischer Mumpitz.

Es liegt alleine am Richter, welche Beweise und welche Aussage er wie würdigt (auch von Zeugen) - er MUSS KEINE Aussage glauben.

Siehe oben....



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> In der Praxis müsste dann also immer ein Aufseher die ganze Zeit daneben stehen und nachmessen. Wie realistisch ist das denn?


Nein, der Richter muss nur dem Aufseher als Zeugen glauben, dass der Fisch über Maß war, wenn der Angler das OWI-Bußgeld nicht bezahlt und deswegen vor Gericht ziehen würde.
Das reicht vollkommen..

Wie gesagt:
Normal ist das OWI und Du kriegst Bußgeld, da hat noch kein Richter was zu melden am Anfang, erst wenn Du das Bußgeld nicht zahlen willst..


----------



## Sharpo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es genügt ein Aufseher oder ein Polizist als Zeuge, wenn der Richter das denen glaubt..
> 
> Dieses  "Aussage gegen Aussage" oder Zeugenaufrechnung (ich hab mehr Zeugen als als Du) ist schlichter juristischer Mumpitz.
> 
> ...




Das ist fachlich korrekter.

(Ich wollte nur etwas mit den 2 Zeugen verdeutlichen)


----------



## kati48268 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> In der Praxis müsste dann also immer ein Aufseher ...





Stulle schrieb:


> Das vor Gericht bewiesen werden kann ...


Wenn ein Gesetz, bzw. eine Rechtsauslegung so Angler- & Bestands-Feindlich daher kommt,
kann Anglers Lösung doch nicht sein, darauf zu bauen, dass die Beweisführung kaum/schwer möglich ist,
sondern das Gesetz, bzw. die Rechtsauslegung muss bekämpft werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Gesetz, bzw. eine Rechtsauslegung so Angler- & Bestands-Feindlich daher kommt,
> kann Anglers Lösung doch nicht sein, darauf zu bauen, dass die Beweisführung kaum/schwer möglich ist,
> sondern das Gesetz, bzw. die Rechtsauslegung muss bekämpft werden!


Sehr ich genauso, dann wären wir wieder beim Thema Verbandsarbeit (hier Offtopic)..

Fakt ist aber zweierlei:
1.:
""Nicht wissen" schützt vor Strafe nicht"
Obs also ein Angler/Angelfischer/Verbandler der organisierten Angelfischer in SH das glaubt, in Zweifel zieht oder nicht glaubt, ist hier nicht ansatzweise die Frage.

Es gilt eben schlicht so gültig, wie von Dr. Lemcke glasklar formuliert.

Unabhängig ob und wie man das diskutiert oder nicht, ist eben die offizielle Aussage von Dr. Lemcke für das Ministerium  glasklar.



			
				Dr. Lemcke schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der sicheren Seite sind Sie, wenn Sie die* Verwertungsabsicht konsequent verfolgen*. Sofern Sie *im Ausnahmefall* Fische zurücksetzen wollen, benötigen Sie eine *objektive* Begründung, warum eine Verwertung nicht möglich war.


Objektive Begründung heisst nicht subjektive, auf Angler(wünschen) beruhende, sondern objektiv (z. B. belasteter Fisch, das würde dann aber wahrscheinlich gleich ein komplettes Angelverbot fürs Gewässer nach sich ziehen nach Rechtslage in SH)..

2.:
Und das wurde auch als "offizielle Verlautbarung" proklamiert, als ich nachfragte, ob das im SH-Forum veröffentlichte Schreiben auch bei uns veröffentlichen dürfe:


> Hallo Herr Finkbeiner,
> *es handelt sich um eine offizielle Auskunft des Ministeriums,* daher dürfen Sie diese selbstverständlich gerne verwenden.



*MOMENTANE Rechtslage* sollte damit klar sein.

Nun gilt es eben für Interessierte in SH, das wieder in "anglerfreundlich" zu ändern...


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun gilt es eben für Interessierte in SH, das wieder in "anglerfreundlich" zu ändern...


der war gut...
gibt mehr als genug, die das alles tutti finden, sich für besserangler halten und den bösen selektivangler(was für ein wort...) für den müll verantwortlich machen. 

gibt aber hier oben aber tatsächlich auch noch einige wenige oasen, natürlich fernab der organisierten unheilbaren schwerdeppen, wo man durchaus noch sehr willkommen ist wenn man die äußerst verwerfliche absicht hat maßige/nicht geschonte fische zurück zu setzen.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da bezweifle ich schon mal, ob solche Anweisungen mit dem Grundgesetz in Übereinstimmung stehen (Wer darf mir vorschreiben, was ich zu essen habe?)



Diese Frage ist mMn der mögliche (Rechts)Weg um gegen solche Gesetze/Verordnungen vorzugehen. 
Da der Fang eines unerwünschten/nicht verwertbaren Fisches nicht vorsätzlich sein kann und §17 TschG klar verbietet ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten, steht auch der fehlende Vorsatz sowohl dem töten, als auch der Vorschrift zum töten im Wege. Ein Entnahmegebot kann also auch deswegen ein rechtlicher Irrweg sein weil es den Angler gegebenenfalls zu einer Straftat (bei unterbleiben der Verwertung) zwingt. Hier gelte es für unsere Verbände anzusetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Hier gelte es für unsere Verbände anzusetzen.


Solange gilt aber eben weiterhin in SH die offizielle, hier auch bei uns wie auch im Forum des LSFV-SH veröffentlichte, offizielle Aussage des Ministeriums..


----------



## Victor Laszlo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange gilt aber eben weiterhin..



Dem widerspricht auch keiner.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

dochdoch, manche meinen immer noch, "ausweichen" und nach eigenem Gusto zurück setzen zu können in SH...

Können sie auch - nur erwischen lassen sollte man sich halt nicht..
;-)))))))

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
und
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464


----------



## Victor Laszlo (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dochdoch, manche meinen immer noch, "ausweichen" und nach eigenem Gusto zurück setzen zu können in SH...



Um mal Erbsen zu zählen und Papier zu spalten...
Wenn jemand sagt er wolle eine solche Verordnung umgehen, dann widerspricht er dieser nicht, mit der Absichtserklärung diese umgehen zu wollen erkennt er ihre Existenz hingegen an, auch wenn er sich nicht danach richten will.
*Klugscheissmodus off*


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

der war gut! Danke.
;-)))


----------



## torstenhtr (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



> MOMENTANE Rechtslage sollte damit klar sein.



Lemcke ist u.a. durch eine selektive Wahrnehmung des IGB-Gutachtens aufgefallen. Hier sollte man eine Zweitmeinung einholen, in der Form geht es nicht aus dem Fischereigesetz (SH) hervor. Lediglich vorsätzliches, totales C&R wäre strafbar.

Die Anglerverbände aus SH sollten sich gegen diese Darstellung wehren.

U.a. FA Elmar Weber von den Wupperadvokaten kennt sich mit dieser Thematik aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Lemcke ist u.a. durch eine selektive Wahrnehmung des IGB-Gutachtens aufgefallen.


Fakt:
Trotzdem offizielle und veröffentlichte Ministeriumsmeinung, die so erst mal gilt.



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Die Anglerverbände aus SH sollten sich gegen diese Darstellung wehren.


Nicht nur, selbstverständlich auch der LSFV-SH!!! 

Aber auch und gerade der DAFV müsste gegen eine solche, auch in meinen Augen juristisch nicht haltbare, Ministeriumsdarstellung und Maßgabe vorgehen, um zu vermeiden, dass solche abstrusen Ableitungen auch in anderen Bundesländern ausser Bayern und SH zur Geltung kommen. 

Bis zu so einer Klärung gilt nun aber mal das für Angler und Aufseher in SH, was hier vom Ministerium vorgetragen wurde.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht nur, selbstverständlich auch der LSFV-SH!!!
> 
> Aber auch und gerade der DAFV müsste gegen eine solche, auch in meinen Augen juristisch nicht haltbare, Ministeriumsdarstellung und Maßgabe vorgehen, um zu vermeiden, dass solche abstrusen Ableitungen auch in anderen Bundesländern ausser Bayern und SH zur Geltung kommen.



Hasste irgendwas verpasst ?

Angeln ist, nach deren Meinung, ausschließlich aus dem Grund des  Nahrungserwerbs gerechtfertigt, der Rest ergibt sich doch von ganz  alleine. 

Das ist doch genau die Marschrichtung, die sowohl der LSFV-SH, wie auch der DAFV, eingenommen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Bei denen war halt im Forum immer zu lesen, man könne auch mit diesem Gesetz selektiv angeln und Fische problemlos zurücksetzen - nu wird sichs zeigen ;-))

Aber Du weisst auch, wie das mit Honigmangel so ist...
:q:q:q


----------



## Angelopa (9. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Coole Diskussion,

nur wer von Euch fährt im Beisein eines Polizisten bei ROT über eine Ampe oder steckt sich eine Flasche in die Tasche, obwohl der Detektiv daneben steht. Also im Grunde ist der "geprüfte" Angler, für sein Tun selbst verantwortlich. Wie wird das Gesetz eigentlich bei unseren Urlaubern, mit den Gastkarten angewandt? Ganz nebenbei wird über die Dorsche diskutiert, nur wo sind sie? Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere soll das Mindestmaß sogar auf 35cm reduziert werden. Mir wird echt Angst vor unser Zukunft.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Das Landesfischereigesetz in Schleswig-Holstein wurde ja erst vor ca. 5 Jahren überarbeitet. 

Ich erinnere mich noch, als ich und sicher auch einige andere damals dachten dass man das in S-H ziemlich "schlau" gelöst hätte. Explizites "Catch and Release" (das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist) wurde im Gesetz verboten. Da dies aber in der Praxis kaum nachweisbar ist - dachte man, in S-H könnte man als Angler deshalb recht frei agieren. 

Was nun hier von der Behörde kam zeigt - was die davon halten. Leider gar nix 

Auch interessant wie sich der LSFV-SH seinerzeit zu den Gesetzesentwürfen geäußert hat. Es gibt da noch eine Schreiben, in dem man sich am 16. Februar 2010 mit Vorschlägen an den Umwelt und Agrarausschuss des SH-Landtags gewandt hat. 
http://www.landtag.ltsh.de/infothek/wahl17/umdrucke/0300/umdruck-17-0381.pdf 

Seite 17-21  

Auch als das Gesetz dann in Kraft war hat man sich dazu geäußert:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/124/987-neues-lfischg-tritt-in-kuerze-in-kraft


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Wie schön wäre es gewesen, wenn die Verbände Angler bei fragwürdigen Anklagen unterstützen anstatt diesen in den Rücken zu fallen.
Warum werden eigentlich nicht Berufsfischer und Wasserkraftbetreiber wegen Tierquälerei angezeigt?


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei denen war halt im Forum immer zu lesen, man könne auch mit diesem Gesetz selektiv angeln und Fische problemlos zurücksetzen - nu wird sichs zeigen ;-))
> 
> Aber Du weisst auch, wie das mit Honigmangel so ist...
> :q:q:q



Jupp. Und mit der Regelung konnte man gut leben, weil man selber machen konnte was man will und das gesetz lediglich die (dort besonders unbeliebten) Karpfenangler einschränkt.

Nun sieht die Realität mal wieder anders aus. Erstaunlich ist aber auch, das es den dortigen Juristen im Angelverband nicht aufgefallen ist (Wozu hat man die nochmal gleich?) und selbst allwissende Oberschlaumeier auf dem Holzweg waren. :q

Also, Rapfenbeifang und grade massige Zander und Mefos ab jetzt lieber entnehmen. Alles für den Naturschutz. Zum Glück habe meine Tanten ein paar Katzen.


----------



## Deep Down (11. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Wie ein Minister, ein Ministerium oder eine untergeordnete Behörde ein Gesetz auslegt, ist mir erstmal völlig egal. Diese Rechtsauffassung ist interessant, kann man zur Kenntnis nehmen und drüber diskutieren. Rechtswirkung erwächst daraus nicht.

Maßgeblich ist und bleibt die Rechtsprechung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Alles für den Naturschutz. Zum Glück habe meine Tanten ein paar Katzen.


Falsch!!
Für den Tierschutz!!

Nicht wg. Naturschutz!!

Auch viele Naturschützer (selbst hartgesottene) haben ihre Probleme mit Tierschutz und Tierschützern..

Ansonsten würd ich nicht viel widersprechen bei Deinem Posting..


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Danke für den Hinweis. Bei den ganzen Spendengeldverwertern im Schützerkleid kann man schonmal durcheinander kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Das ist wahr...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Ich hatte bei Dr. Lemcke ja nachgefragt, ob, und wenn ja wie seine Aufseher instruiert sind vom Ministerium/Behörde, wenn sie einen Angler sehen, der einen untermaßigen Fisch zurück setzt:


> Sehr geehrter Dr. Lemcke,
> 
> welche Anweisungen haben denn die Fischereiaufseher von Ihrer Behörde, wie sie in Fällen handeln sollen, wenn sie Angler beim zurücksetzen augenscheinlich maßiger Fische ausserhalb der Schonzeit sehen?



Nun kam die Antwort von der Pressesprecherin des Ministeriums

Das ist insofern bemerkenswert, da Dr. Lemcke VORHER bei der Frage nach Veröffentlichen seiner Antwort hier sofort und sehr schnell antwortete (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319867), auch zuerst direkt die Frage nach Handlungsanweisung dann an einen Untergebenen weitergab zur Beantwortung - und dann auf einmal wegen meiner Nachfrage, wo die Antwort bleibe, meinte, das würde jetzt die Pressestelle beantworten..

Auch das dauerte nochmal bis jetzt und benötigte ein weiteres Nachfassen meinerseits, bis die Antwort kam..

Diese Antwort ist angesichts der Meinung, der Herr Dr. Lemcke vertritt (und die rechtlich nicht nur in meinen Augen strittig ist), nach meiner Ansicht bemerkenswert.

Denn das soll jetzt der juristisch kaum geschulte Aufseher vor Ort entscheiden, trotz der eindeutigen Aussage von Dr. Lemcke zum zurücksetzen maßiger Fische wird hier seitens des Ministeriums in meinen Augen, nennen wir das mal, "der Schwanz eingezogen":


			
				Nicola Kabel schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> zu Ihrer ergänzenden Anfrage zum Zurücksetzen von Fischen kann ich Ihnen folgendes mitteilen:
> Spezielle Anweisungen für den Umgang mit derartigen einzelnen Tatbeständen, die eine Straftat oder eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begründen könnten, existieren nicht. Es ist im Einzelfall von den Aufsichtspersonen (Fischereiaufsichtsbeamte, Polizeivollzugskräfte der Wasserschutzpolizei und ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher) vor Ort zu entscheiden, ob ein Verstoß begangen wurde.
> Sofern ein Verstoß festgestellt wird, ist dieser entweder im Rahmen der strafrechtlichen Vorschriften oder der Vorschriften des Ordnungswidrigkeitenrechts zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Wieso Schwanz eingezogen? Ist doch klar und eindeutig.

Die Ordnungshüter müssen Anzeige erstatten, wenn gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen wird. Da gibt es keinen Ermessensspielraum.
Was dann daraus folgt, ist Sache der Judikative.


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob der Fisch schon Laichprodukte angesetzt hat, (oder noch hatte), deshalb hab ich ihn im Sinne des Tierschutzes und vor allem Naturschutzes zurückgesetzt.
 Wenn ´s dann doch zu einem Bescheid kommt, den Zeugen berufen und er soll dann Aussagen dass er feststellen konnte dass dem nicht so ist. Weil ich sehe das, ich habe nähmlich einen staatlichen Sachkundenachweis und bin deshalb sachkundig.  Der Polizist hat den in der Regel eher nicht.
Dann muss noch die Frage gestellt werden, wie nahe war der Anzeigende an dem Fisch, konnte er sicher die Art erkennen und die Größe, wenns denn eine gibt.
Mir wäre da nicht wirklich bange.
So könnte eine Argumentation gegenüber einem Bußgeldbescheid oder schon einem Ordnungshüter gegenüber aussehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo,

wie will der Fischereiaufseher denn beweisen, dass der Fisch das Maß hatte.  Er müsste ihn ja gemessen haben. Gehen wir mal in die Praxis: ich setzte einen maßigen Fisch zurück, weil er mir zum Mitnehmen, was ich durchaus praktiziere, zu mickrig erscheint. Ein Fischereiaufseher sieht das aus ca. 50 - 100 Metern Entfernung. Wie will der beweisen, daß der nicht untermaßig war. Geht nicht, ist klar und genau aus diesem Grund ist in rund 25 Jahren "Abknüppelgebot" in Bayern deswegen meines Wissens noch nie ein Angler belangt worden. Ihr Angler in Schleswig Holstein, machts wie die Bayern; merkt nicht drauf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie will der Fischereiaufseher denn beweisen, dass der Fisch das Maß hatte.  Er müsste ihn ja gemessen haben. Gehen wir mal in die Praxis: ich setzte einen maßigen Fisch zurück, weil er mir zum Mitnehmen, was ich durchaus praktiziere, zu mickrig erscheint. Ein Fischereiaufseher sieht das aus ca. 50 - 100 Metern Entfernung. Wie will der beweisen, daß der nicht untermaßig war. Geht nicht, ist klar und genau aus diesem Grund ist in rund 25 Jahren "Abknüppelgebot" in Bayern deswegen meines Wissens noch nie ein Angler belangt worden. Ihr Angler in Schleswig Holstein, machts wie die Bayern; merkt nicht drauf.
> 
> ...



Das Thema Beweis hatten wir vor kurzem schon mal.
Der Aufseher muss nix beweisen.
meistens ist dies eine ordnungswidrigkeit welche mit einem Bußgeld belegt wird. 
Im schlimmsten Fall entzug der Angelerlaubnis.

Sollte es doch vor Gericht ausgefochten werden hängt es allein von der Glaubwürdigkeit ab.
Desweiteren gehen die Fischereiaufseher und auch Polizisten meistens zu zweit auf Kontrolle.
Und jetzt ganz dumm:
Jetzt beweis Du mal alleine gegen zwei Fischereiaufseher das Gegenteil. 


Wobei wir schon mal schrieben, die Anzahl der Zeugen ist irrelevant. Es zählt nur die Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Er muss es im Falle eine Verfahrens nicht faktisch beweisen. 

Wenn der Aufseher/WAPO etc.dem Amtsrichter glaubhaft machen kann , dass er auf Grund seiner Erfahrung den Fisch als deutlich maßig einschätzt, der Angler da widerspricht, liegt es beim Richter, wie er das bewertet - denn der Richte ist frei im werten der Beweise und Indizien..

Und "in dubio pro reo" heisst eben nicht, wenn der Angeklagte Zweifel hat, die muss der Richter haben.

Und wenn er keine Zweifel an der Aussage des Aufsehers hat und die Aussage des Angeklagten (selbst wenn der 5 Zeugen dabei hat) für nicht glaubwürdig oder eine Schutzbehauptung hält, biste eben dennoch dran (um auch dem Märchen von Aussage gegen Aussage zu widersprechen)..

Meist wird sowas aber nicht verhandelt (ist meist OWI), sondern der Angler bezahlt schlicht, daher hört und sieht man davon oft nix...

Kaum einmal wird ein Amtsrichter Polizei oder Aufseher in so einem Fall nicht glauben, es wird fasst immer heissen, das vom Angler wäre Schutzbehauptung, wenn er widerspricht.

Und wie es in Bayern sein soll, ist hier eh wurscht, wos um SH geht und auch in einer anderen rechtlichen Konstellation




uups, überschnitten, sharpo, danke ..


----------



## Lajos1 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo,

ein Verstoß, gegen was auch immer muss immer bewiesen werden, sonst liegt kein Verstoß vor.
Ansonsten könnte ja ein Polizist z.B. die Geschwindigkeit eines Autos auch schätzen; er zeigt jemand an, der in der Ortschaft nach seiner Schätzung 70 kmh gefahren ist. Wie weit wird der mit seiner Anzeige wohl kommen? Genausoweit kommt ein Fischereiaufseher, der die Länge eines Fische aus 100 Metern Entfernung schätzt.
Und da sich niemand gerne lächerlich macht, passiert bei solchen Fällen auch nichts.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Der Beweis ist erbracht, wenn der Richter einem Zeugen (hier Aufseher) glaubt.
So einfach ist das.

Zudem liegt das Problem in SH anders als in Bayern.

In Bayern ist das zurücksetzen ALLER nicht geschonten Fische laut AFVIG (rechtsgültig) verboten..


In SH ist nur das Angeln nur zum zurücksetzen verboten (da steht nix von maßigen Fischen oder jeden nicht geschützten entnehmen, sowenig wie das im TSG steht, etc.) laut Gesetz verboten:


> Fischereigesetz für das Land Schleswig-Holstein
> § 39
> Tierschutz
> ..
> ...



Wenn hier angezeigt werden würde, das ein nicht geschonter Fisch zurückgesetzt wurde, dürfte das (bei einem fähigen Anwalt) nen interessanten Prozess geben.

Laut TSG nicht verurteilbar.
Laut Fischereigesetz S-H nur bei (dummer) Einlassung der Angeklagten


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In SH ist nur das Angeln nur zum zurücksetzen verboten (da steht nix von maßigen Fischen oder jeden nicht geschützten entnehmen, sowenig wie das im TSG steht, etc.) laut Gesetz verboten:
> 
> 
> Wenn hier angezeigt werden würde, das ein nicht geschonter Fisch zurückgesetzt wurde, dürfte das (bei einem fähigen Anwalt) nen interessanten Prozess geben.
> ...


jo, also im prinzip nix neues, dennoch bleibt es dabei, weiterhin lieber einmal mehr verstohlen über die schulter blicken und hoffen, daß kein übereifriger mit ´nem feldstecher in der botanik steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Jedenfalls solange nicht das Ministerium (Dr. Lemcke) seine (zuerst mal  auch für die Aufsicht geltende) offizielle auch hier veröffentlichte Ansicht widerruft..

Interessanterweise will er ja aber seine Ansicht (bzw. die offizielle Ministeriumsansicht) nicht seinen Aufsehern nahe bringen..:


			
				Nicola Kabel schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> zu Ihrer ergänzenden Anfrage zum Zurücksetzen von Fischen kann ich Ihnen folgendes mitteilen:
> Spezielle Anweisungen für den Umgang mit derartigen einzelnen Tatbeständen, die eine Straftat oder eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begründen könnten, existieren nicht. Es ist im Einzelfall von den Aufsichtspersonen (Fischereiaufsichtsbeamte, Polizeivollzugskräfte der Wasserschutzpolizei und ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher) vor Ort zu entscheiden, ob ein Verstoß begangen wurde.
> Sofern ein Verstoß festgestellt wird, ist dieser entweder im Rahmen der strafrechtlichen Vorschriften oder der Vorschriften des Ordnungswidrigkeitenrechts zu bearbeiten.



Damit können vernünftige Aufseher mit gesundem Menschenverstand weiterhin auf Anzeigen bei zurücksetzen maßiger Fische verzichten - es sei denn, sie wären sicher, dass der Angler bei seinem Angeln "von vorneherein auf das zurücksetzen gefangener (nicht maßiger!!) Fische ausgerichtet sei"..

Oder es kommt doch noch eine Dienstanweisung, ein Erlass oder was auch immer vom Ministerium/Behörde an die Aufseher, die vorschreiben die schräge Sichtweise des Ministeriums mittels Anzeigen bei zurücksetzen maßiger Fische auch durchzusetzen..

Solange ist es nur ein Gesetz mehr, das sinnlos ist und Angler diskreditieren soll...

Und in meinen Augen nur zur Gängelei von Anglern bei einer anglerfeindlichen Regierung mit anglerfeindlichen Ministern und Behörden dienen soll, um "bei Bedarf" oder Wunsch oder bei übereifrigen Aufsehern/Blockwarten diese Keule Anzeige ausm Sack holen zu können..


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Und am Ende wird eh nicht alles so heiss gegessen wie es gekocht wird.
Wenn man sich mal anschaut wie hoch die Quote der Kontrollen am Gewässer ist...

Solche Anweisungen, Vorschriften werden in der Realität kaum umgesetzt.

Welchen Sinn haben diese dann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn haben diese dann?



Grundsätzlich Angler diskreditieren und kriminalisieren von Seiten der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und ihres parlamentarischen Armes, den Grünen, sowie deren Koalitionspartner oder "Schützerhörigen" in anderen Parteien..

Wie im Saarland, wo extra Amphibien als Köder ausgeschlossen werden, als ob Angler massenhaft lebende Frösche und Lurche als Köder verwenden würden..

So wollen anglerfeindliche Politik und die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie eben fördern, das über ihre Zielgruppe hinaus (nicht mal 20 % Angelgegner, Arlinghaus) auch weitere bisher Anglern wohlwollend oder neutral gegenüberstehende Bevölkerungsteile anglerfeindlich werden, um zukünftig leichter weitere Verbote durchsetzen zu können..


----------



## diedel38 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und am Ende wird eh nicht alles so heiss gegessen wie es gekocht wird.
> Wenn man sich mal anschaut wie hoch die Quote der Kontrollen am Gewässer ist...
> 
> Solche Anweisungen, Vorschriften werden in der Realität kaum umgesetzt.
> ...




 -- keine --|uhoh:
es ist ja neuerdings auch verboten Fische hochkannt zu Braten :c  habe ich irgendwie gehört ???  
Und nun lasst euch von den Bürokraten nicht erwischen #h


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn haben diese dann?


die angler zu verunsichern, die anglerschaft zu spalten, gelingt ja auch ganz gut wenn man sich manche diskussion anschaut.

ich schrieb´s schon mal an anderer stelle - mein kumpel hat vor gut zwei jahren den schein gemacht. als ich zum ersten mal einen maßigen zander, außerhalb der schonzeit zurückgesetzt habe sah der mich schon mit einem bein im knast.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo miteinander




Sharpo schrieb:


> Und am Ende wird eh nicht alles so heiss gegessen wie es gekocht wird.
> Wenn man sich mal anschaut wie hoch die Quote der Kontrollen am Gewässer ist...
> 
> Solche Anweisungen, Vorschriften werden in der Realität kaum umgesetzt.
> ...



Diese Option (Kontrollen) ist momentan nur noch nicht gezogen. Das geltende Kostenrecht lässt es ohne weiteres zu, daß ein effektives staatliches  Kontrollsystem aufgezogen wird. Die Kosten dafür können auf die Angler umgelegt werden >> eine elegante Methode das Angel weitgehend unmöglich zu machen.

Darum >> wir sind uns sicher, dass jetzt bereits effektiv kontrolliert wird und darum haben wir das auch gut im Griff, dass die geltenden Regeln eingehalten werden, auch was das Zurücksetzen betrifft.

Und sollte es einen Nachbesserungsbedarf geben, was das zurücksetzen angeht, dann werden wir selbstverständlich initiativ den Weg der Gesetzesänderung beschreiten.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und am Ende wird eh nicht alles so heiss gegessen wie es gekocht wird.
> Wenn man sich mal anschaut wie hoch die Quote der Kontrollen am Gewässer ist...
> 
> Solche Anweisungen, Vorschriften werden in der Realität kaum umgesetzt.
> ...



Der "Sinn" liegt zuerst darin, der Öffentlichkeit und den Ordnungsbehörden von Seiten des Verbandes zu signalisieren, dass der Tierschutz auch bei der Angelfischerei ein hohes Gut ist und man sich von den frevelhaften Taten der Angler distanziert.

Ob sowas umgesetzt wird ?

Nimm mal meine Einstellung zum modernen Karpfenangeln, kombiniere das mit einem ausgeprägtem Blockwartsyndrom und einer Fischereiaufseher-Marke.

Dann wirst Du sehen, was umgesetzt wird.


----------



## torstenhtr (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Es gibt eine Meinung des Behördenvertreters, jedoch gilt die Publikation im Anglerboard mit Sicherheit nicht als offizielle Quelle. 
Da nun auch die Pressesprecherin bestätigt, dass es keine offizielle Handlungsanweisungen an Aufsichtspersonen gibt, haben die Ausführungen von Lemcke keine praktische Relevanz.


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo, kommt mal wieder runter.
1,5 Mio Angler in Deutschland. Wieviele Bestrafungen kennt ihr, belegbar ?
1 oder 2 ?

Soviel zurWichtigkeit.

Auch wenn das nicht im Fischereirecht steht wird eine Anzeige  halt über das Tierschutzgesetz laufen, das als höherwertiges Recht zu gelten hat und in Anwendung kommt.

Dann ca. 5000,00 € locker machen, guten Anwalt und durch 2 Instanzen den Unfug wegklagen.

Oder weiter hier  umsonst und vergeblich rumjammern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Meinung des Behördenvertreters, jedoch gilt die Publikation im Anglerboard mit Sicherheit nicht als offizielle Quelle.


Lesen am Anfang des Threads:
Stand zuerst im Forum vom LSFV-SH, es wurde extra als offizielle Ministeriumsmeinung vom Ministerium deklariert.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Abknüppelgebot nun wohl auch in Schleswig Holstein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ob sowas umgesetzt wird ?
> 
> Nimm mal meine Einstellung zum modernen Karpfenangeln, kombiniere das mit einem ausgeprägtem Blockwartsyndrom und einer Fischereiaufseher-Marke.
> 
> Dann wirst Du sehen, was umgesetzt wird.




|bigeyes ....#6
 .............................................

In die Fischereigesetze schleicht sich halt leise aber stetig immer mehr ein was schon durch Bundesgesetze vorgegeben ist.
(Tierschutz ist längst zum Staatsziel geworden...kein Witz.)

Tauchen nun Verbote wie lebender Köderfisch oder Verbote von Zurücksetzen der Fänge in den Landesfischereiregelungen auf , ändert das einiges.
Es wird dann zur Aufgabe der Fischereiaufseher und Weiterer, das auch durchzusetzen.

Vor Gericht geht es dann auch nicht mehr um die Betrachtung ob es ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ist.
Es ist halt dann so oder so verboten, ob nun sinnvoll oder nicht.

Lustig ist immer wie oft geschrieben wird das es ja kaum zu Verurteilungen komme.
Ja das mag stimmen, wobei regional auch erwischte Schwarzangler kaum je verurteilt werden.

Eigentlich leiden immer nur die welche Versuchen sich richtig zu verhalten und vorrangig für Sie wird das Angeln immer komplizierter.


----------

